# How long do goats live?



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

I passed along the name of a guy getting rid of his pet goats to a friend who has a trail riding place, these would be great for a little petting area for her place. 
The doe is 20 yrs old (Nigie) and the wether is 15 yrs old (alpine/nubian he thinks) She has no goats and I don't yet (next weekend I hope to !)
so we have no idea.......

How long do goats live?


----------



## lyceum (Oct 20, 2006)

That seems really old for goats. I have never had goats live for that long. It is very rare for them to live that far into their teens and still be able to anything at all.

Carisa


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

That is *very* old for goats. I have a friend here who often has her goats get to 16 or 17, but most goats only live to be maybe 12 or 14 years old -- about the same as dogs.

If your friend wants goats for a petting area, I'd suggest getting some bottle-raised kids, rather than geriatrics.

Kathleen


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

It's funny, he even said to me that the doe could be bred! Wierd.... I think they may have already gotten them, they are suckers for strays and the like, they are the drop off spot for unwanted bunnies too. The man said they are really friendly, like dogs almost.


----------



## CountryHaven (Jul 17, 2005)

He could have been mistaken on their ages too.


----------



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

He is right about them being freindly like dogs, but I doubt they are ACTUALLY that old. And if she is over 10, please dont let them breed her. Maybe they meant months??? Anyway, it is correct that Nigie bottle babies make the best for petting zoos (although I am bias, cause i breed them) haha


----------



## henfruit (Dec 27, 2006)

asta have you found some one to get your goats from?


----------



## neehifarm (Nov 18, 2006)

At that age, I would be surprised if they have any teeth!


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

> asta have you found some one to get your goats from?


Yes, I am getting 3 Nigies (2 bred) from Jillis next weekend. I am so excited! I think the set up will be good to make it until we can build the desired pen. We will be working hard to clean and tighten up the barn to tip-top shape, the snow hasn't helped, but the pen should be ready soon.

I just got off the phone with my friend and they are as old as I said... she hasn't gone to see them yet, I told her maybe she can show them as the oldest goats in NH! 
Unreal- they must have had good care.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Sorry but no they are not that old. Vicki


----------

